# Animal Lab Protests, Oxford



## tempra (Oct 22, 2006)

As some of you are aware, there was a protest in Oxford yesterday against the building of a new vivisection laboratory by Oxford University. I spent the afternoon wandering around after them, and here's a flavour of the day....

The Police get the word that they are heading up towards Cornmarket, and from lurking around corners out of the way they move into position to keep the protestors from entering the main shopping areas.







They are joined by the mounted police






And an impenetrable barrier is formed - well, nearly.






The other mounted police discuss tactics






whilst a few more keep their eyes open for trouble makers...






The march made its way up George Street to the beat of a drum - it was pretty quiet at this point comparatively speaking






some protesters











I recognised a face in the crowd... I wouldn't protest! 






People of all ages were in the march











Once they got to Parks Road, they had to stop - they aren't allowed within 100 yards of the new lab, so they had a rally outside the Inorganic Chemistry department - I sheltered from the rain across the street in Rhodes House.

This was their main speaker - didn't catch his name, but he was looking straight at me!











The police cameramen were out in force, I think there was one on every corner...






He didn;t seem happy when I told him he should try Canon  






Then they headed back to their start point






Still making noise as they went






And more coppers blocked sideroads just to be sure






and that was the end of the day.....






Was a challenging thing to do, as people were constantly moving, and the light was brilliant sunshine, dark shadows, cloud rain and everything in between. There was no trouble, just lots of noise and few smiles and laughs both with the police and the protestors,

If you want to see more pics of this, you can see them on my site http://www.artzam.com/cpg132/thumbnails.php?album=10


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Good series of images mate. of course if it had kicked off it would have made for better pictures still  I think the fat copper on his bike needs to pedal it more rather than just sit on it!

Cheers, Lol


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 22, 2006)

Someone should explain to protestors if they really want to break the police lines, arm the first row with boxes of donuts and coffee have them keep the cops busy then the crowd should surge forward.


----------



## inneist (Oct 22, 2006)

I was expecting this for a while after I learnt it from the meetup forum. A good and prompt report, it looks like quite an event. The impression from the photos is that the turnout was big (the last one and the last fourth) and the participants came from diverse backgrounds. You caught very lively images, out of which I find #4 and #9 particularly hilarious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EBphotography (Oct 22, 2006)

Great, series, quite interesting.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 22, 2006)

I like number 3... all the policemen look as if they were following the woman...
well I like all of them


----------



## tempra (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks all, Mysteryscribe, what you can't see behind that row of cops is the kebab van that they are protecting


----------



## Pirate (Nov 6, 2006)

These are some gripping photos, that really tell the story. Great coverage of an important event.


----------



## terri (Nov 6, 2006)

Great series - you did an excellent job, capturing lots of emotion. :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 6, 2006)

Darn, I missed this thread up 'til now. That was a good series, Tempra. I enjoyed the narrative, the funny one-liners you threw in, and of course the pics that make me feel as if I was there.

(Is it only me, or does the bike cop on the far left in #4 look like he's related to Notegraphics?   )


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 6, 2006)

great shots there, shame I was working.
gotta feel sorry for the copper being forced to walk around with a Nikon


----------



## russrom (Nov 6, 2006)

Great shots but I am starting to tear up from all of the Nikon bashing around here.


----------



## rwebbart (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't know why, but I love the shot of the protestors with a movie (and a romantic comedy at that) advertisment in the back ground. That's what I would like to protest...Romantic Comedies....

Thanks for the great series of Images.


----------



## tempra (Nov 7, 2006)

heh - I thought this thread was buried!

Thanks for all the great comments - it was fun to do.


----------



## Mira (Nov 9, 2006)

Am I the only one who had no idea there were police photographers (I mean, other than like, CSI types)?  What is their purpose?


----------



## ambergideon (Nov 13, 2006)

Excellent! I really good storyline.:thumbup:


----------

